# I'm looking to adopt a dog...



## MagicMan (Sep 29, 2008)

delete..................


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Have you looked on petfinder.com? Most of the rescues and shelters in our area use that site.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...d=&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=&location=07712

Here's a link to a bunch of dogs starting around Ocean. I didn't know what area you were in so I just started there. You can plug in your own zip code, and it will arrange them from nearest to you to furthest.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

About three weeks ago, you were looking for a pit bull. Now you're wanting to surrender one?

I guess the honeymoon is over.

Regardless, owner surrenders are in violation of the forum rules, and your second post has been deleted.


----------



## MagicMan (Sep 29, 2008)

RonE said:


> About three weeks ago, you were looking for a pit bull. Now you're wanting to surrender one?
> 
> I guess the honeymoon is over.
> 
> Regardless, owner surrenders are in violation of the forum rules, and your second post has been deleted.


Great way to prevent animals from going to good homes!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone want a monster female Gordon Setter? Death licker from hell, hogs the pillows/covers and tries pushing me out of bed with her booty. Not.

In reality it's sad people surrender dogs or even look for the killer types as I guess a perverted status symbol.

I'll stick with wimpy setters.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> even look for the killer types


I'm gonna regret this for sure, but wanna elaborate?


----------

